# Corsair Hydro Series H80i GT



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 8, 2015)

Corsair revamped the Hydro Series of all-in-one liquid CPU coolers once again with the H80i GT. This new design takes the thick 120 mm radiator design a step further with an ultra-thick radiator. Add in a new look, full Corsair Link support, and exceptional performance, and it is another top AIO from Corsair.

*Show full review*


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 26, 2015)

That noise... mate... the score is way too high...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 26, 2015)

Noise can be limited with Corsair Link software while performance would suffer simple fact is its a 120 rad AIO that performs similarly to a 240mm AIO. Fits more builds situations has a solid warranty and performs well. The only time the AIO will get super loud anyway is when doing extreme testing or benchmarking aka continuous FPU stress testing. Under normal load with PWM allowed to function it won't be nearly as loud. I however test absolute performance. Thus its loud.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jun 27, 2015)

The fans they ship with these are garbage. I got a H75 for in my RVZ01, and even at minimum operating speed the fans were way worse than anything I had in the rig. They really need to fix that, because at the current state it is simply unacceptable. The performance of the fans is hardly remarkable either, my gentle typhoons have done better in my experience.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jun 27, 2015)

The installation for this unit was a nightmare.  Had to ghetto rig it to make it work.  Whole experience had me returning for a different option.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 27, 2015)

Its the same thing every time with these recent high performing AIO coolers, crazy fan noise. To this day I'm still waiting for someone to test all the AIOs on the market with the same fans to find out which one is actually better. The stock fans never tell the story.


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for the review.

That said,
I'll take a high end air cooler any time.
I'll choose my board, graphics card, sound card, case... I'll make what compromises are demanded just to have silence and reliability.
I also like the aesthetics of those big air beasts, but that's subjective.

*edit *  I also dislike the software which is becoming mandatory with AIOs and that's not subjective.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 27, 2015)

I dont disagree with most points here but I have be as unbiased as possible personal favorite is still the Cryorig R1 Universal. Add in the new plastic shrouds in w.e color and its a winner with perfect memory clearance. That said AIOs are becoming more and more popular as high end air tends to not fit in a tiny chassis.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jun 27, 2015)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Its the same thing every time with these recent high performing AIO coolers, crazy fan noise. To this day I'm still waiting for someone to test all the AIOs on the market with the same fans to find out which one is actually better. The stock fans never tell the story.


Linus TechTips does this.  He reviews all his coolers with the stock fans and Noctua F12s.


----------



## nunyabuisness (Jun 27, 2015)

I have this very cooler. 
I have a 4690K and at general load I am at 33 degrees, and at max load after 20 minutes of gaming I get 42 degrees. 

I also turn the pump into quiet mode. it will extend the life much more as it slows it down 50% 
at 100% in performance mode its a little noisy 

also I took off the std fans and put in the Quiet edition SP120 mmand just one on the push side. and those are the temps I get. 

granted its currently winter in my country so 28 degree system temp (case temp)


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2015)

I also have this cooling my dads stock 4790k.  Keeps temps at a very respectable level.  Fans are not noisy inside the case (well below the shitty case fans he has).  If i was buying a cooler, I'd happily buy this if I didn't go custom instead.


----------



## dwade (Jun 27, 2015)

Another AIO water-cooler with annoying pump noise... I rather listen to loud fans than this crap. Next!


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2015)

I miss comparisons with Corsairs previous same 120mm/2 fan models , to proof that it is im-proofed.
I also do not find what is "improved" with installation, looks like good-old-Corsair system, just like mine.

Then i believe one can just use it without Corsair software and USB connection. Why they make everything overcomplex is a mistery (marketing and everything now needs an "i" in the name, etc)...

Thanks man!

Edit: I have those "bad" stock fans running at "standard" BIOS fan profile, that means 1400rpm and it is silent and temps are very low. And under stress 1550 rpm, also silent enough. (4400Mhz 4790K)


----------



## Folterknecht (Jun 27, 2015)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Its the same thing every time with these recent high performing AIO coolers, crazy fan noise. To this day I'm still waiting for someone to test all the AIOs on the market with the same fans to find out which one is actually better. The stock fans never tell the story.



If you want "silent" AIOs + good performance its either Swiftech H2X0-X or Enermax 240.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 28, 2015)

Folterknecht said:


> If you want "silent" AIOs + good performance its either Swiftech H2X0-X or Enermax 240.



Any of the 280 AIOs will give you great performance just slap silent fans on them. My H110s have 900rpm fans that work great.


----------



## Folterknecht (Jun 28, 2015)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Any of the 280 AIOs will give you great performance just slap silent fans on them. My H110s have 900rpm fans that work great.



I remember some of those having loud pumps. 

And thats a thing with every AIO, you can get unlucky and get a noisy one on delivery even if the series is usally quit.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 28, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> The fans they ship with these are garbage.



Corsair fans aren't designed for noise, they are designed for high static preasure(hence the large wide blades).  I swapped out the fans on my H100i, which are the same as the ones that come with this cooler, for some Noctua fans.  Performance was the same, but noise was a lot better.  Of course two fans were $60, so it isn't really an option to just include fans of that quality with the cooler, the cost of the cooler would have to be a lot more and it would price the cooler out of competition.



erixx said:


> I also do not find what is "improved" with installation, looks like good-old-Corsair system, just like mine.



It is definitely improved compared to the original H80i/H100i.  They used a different style of bracket that used magnets to hold it to the pump/block. It was actually kind of a pain to install because the magnets weren't very strong, so the slightest bump would knock the bracket off. It was fine once you got it all installed because the screws pressure held the bracket down on the pump/block, but getting it installed could definitely be annoying.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 28, 2015)

Folterknecht said:


> I remember some of those having loud pumps.
> 
> And thats a thing with every AIO, you can get unlucky and get a noisy one on delivery even if the series is usally quit.



I keep hearing that but have only encountered it when the pump was faulty and I am extremely sensitive to system noise. I mean the lengths I go to are crazy for killing every little errant sound. Normal operation most of these AIO pumps are silent, minus the occasional air gargle the first month or so.

That's why I don't get that Fury pump problem. Not that hard to make these pumps quiet.


----------



## Folterknecht (Jun 28, 2015)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> ...
> 
> That's why I don't get that Fury pump problem. Not that hard to make these pumps quiet.



Well - they worked with Coolermaster instead of Asatek or Swifttech for example. As far as I m aware Coolermaster doesnt produce watercoolers (pumps) themself. Doesnt make sense to me, but if you do something like that you dont have to wonder ... .


----------



## nunyabuisness (Jun 28, 2015)

okay so. if people are looking at getting a corsair AIO. get the latest models. the GT and GTX naming schemes indicate newer models. I Know its a retarded way, and I was confused too! 

these new GT and GTX come with variable speed pumps. so the older ones used to just be on 90% pump speed all the time. my H80i GT has 2 modes 
quiet mode that sits on 1800 rpm. and performance that goes above 3000. on 3000, you hear cavitation and other noise. but put it on quiet mode. and its perfect. it also doesnt affect temps AT ALL. infact having slower flowing water/fluid helps maximize the cooling anyway, at the waterblock level and for heat transfer at the radiator. So make sure you turn them down. 

2nd. relates to fans
don't bother with the stock fans. even on the new ones they still use the performance versions. meaning they draw more power. and make a lot more noise for 5 CFM 
I bought some SP 120mm PWM quiet editions. and after trying a 
push only, pull only. and push and pull together. they made no difference except pull only temps went up because.. survey says. the pressure is made on the outlet side of the fan meaning buying a high SP fan and putting it on the pull side means you only draw in low pressure area. as the air has to pass through the blades to have the pressure changed! 

So I ended up putting one SP quiet edition on the push side hooked it up to the PWM and during the day I have it set to fixed RPM of 55% which is 600 RPM. and it is beautifully silent and keeps temps under 42 at full load
at night I put it into quiet mode as well. and its sitting on 300 rpm and cant even hear it. at idle is 28 degrees with 14 degree ambient Great cooler. but please 
do some research about where fans make pressure. its worthless having a fan on the pull side.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2015)

Why no H80 or h80i included in comparison chart? I would think they performed similarly and it lets people know if the GT is worth the pricetag over the H80 or H80i.

I had a h80i never used the corsair link software, Had it installed once then uninstalled it not long after. 

Someone complained about 'mandatory' software that needs to be installed.... You dont need to force yourself to install the software unless you really want to - I always had the pump going at pretty much whatever the speed it came at by default and never had an issue. In fact, i had no idea you could change the pump speed at all.

Worked well cooling an overvolted and overclocked 3930k but ive since upgraded to a H105 recently along with a newer/better case to better suit the hotter weather that we in the UK will be getting shortly.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jun 28, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Corsair fans aren't designed for noise, they are designed for high static preasure(hence the large wide blades).  I swapped out the fans on my H100i, which are the same as the ones that come with this cooler, for some Noctua fans.  Performance was the same, but noise was a lot better.  Of course two fans were $60, so it isn't really an option to just include fans of that quality with the cooler, the cost of the cooler would have to be a lot more and it would price the cooler out of competition.


From what I've heard from others the retail SP120 quiets are way better, but I have not seen them in person...

I run (as I think I mentioned earlier) a pair of Gentle Typhoons, and from what other people have tested, they are significantly better performance wise (for the same RPM) and make far less noise (for the same performance or RPM).

My guess would be the design of the hub spokes on the SP120Ls are one of the largest sources of noise. It is probably worsened by the comparatively large spacing between the blade tip and the housing. Also, if you notice, the housing is not perfectly circular. The change in the spacing will create an oscillation in the amount of air that passes around the blade tips, which will create noise due to the blade tip losses affecting the pressure ratio above and below the blade. Also, it might be down to the motor design to some extent.

The Gentle Typhoons have a relatively small tip-housing spacing, which reduces tip losses resulting in better performance. The spokes are relatively aerodynamic, and angled according to expected airflow around them. The blade angles are steeper on the GTs, allowing for better airflow but lower performance under very restrictive conditions, however the larger blade spacing could have a negative effect on the SP120.

That's all just theoretical analysis based on my relatively basic knowledge of aerodynamics. There are a lot of tiny things that can affect the performance of an aerodynamic system, so the best way to go about it would be to test them aerodynamically using smoke and a slow motion camera. Regardless, I still think the SP120L (those stock fans) are not nearly as good as GTs, and the retail pricing of them is very similar (although GTs are hard to come by these days). It is something they need to fix...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> From what I've heard from others the retail SP120 quiets are way better, but I have not seen them in person...
> 
> I run (as I think I mentioned earlier) a pair of Gentle Typhoons, and from what other people have tested, they are significantly better performance wise (for the same RPM) and make far less noise (for the same performance or RPM).
> 
> ...



Look at some EKWB Vardar fans


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jun 28, 2015)

Not the same I'm afraid..

I might try massdropping some, but from what I've heard Nidec Servo is quite difficult when it comes to small order volumes (under 10k or something, can't remember)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Not the same I'm afraid..
> 
> I might try massdropping some, but from what I've heard Nidec Servo is quite difficult when it comes to small order volumes (under 10k or something, can't remember)



not the same but they are as close as youre ever gonna get due to the patenting of brand names and technologies used to make those fans. These Vardar fans are pretty damn good.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 29, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> From what I've heard from others the retail SP120 quiets are way better, but I have not seen them in person...



They aren't better, they are just quieter and perform worse because they run ~1000RPM slower than the High Performance SP120.


----------



## hapkiman (Jun 30, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Why no H80 or h80i included in comparison chart? I would think they performed similarly and it lets people know if the GT is worth the pricetag over the H80 or H80i.
> 
> I had a h80i never used the corsair link software, Had it installed once then uninstalled it not long after.
> 
> ...




Indeed sir -he should have done that.  I have the "regular" H80i and I can tell you I am unimpressed with his idle temps.  Right now idling, according to RealTemp my i7 4790k (running at 4.6GHz) is at 24/23/21/22 (C).  My fans are running normally and I never really found them to be that noisy.  Even under heavy load I'm not bothered by them.  My ambient is about the same as his as well, and it's summer here.  Hot outside!  I wonder what TIM he used?  I use MX-4 with great results.

By the way, I don't use the Corsair link software.  It is crap and caused a slew of errors in my Event viewer and even crashed my system once.  I uninstalled it and haven't looked back.  The unit works great without it.  I'll have to say - I have been extremely happy with my H80i, so I'm sure the H80i GT is a fine product, but not much of an improvement over the older model it would seem.


----------



## erixx (Sep 8, 2016)

erixx said:


> I miss comparisons with Corsairs previous same 120mm/2 fan models , to proof that it is im-proofed.
> I also do not find what is "improved" with installation, looks like good-old-Corsair system, just like mine.
> 
> Then i believe one can just use it without Corsair software and USB connection. Why they make everything overcomplex is a mistery (marketing and everything now needs an "i" in the name, etc)...
> ...



I came back to this Review because I finally bought this model. It is bigger and nicer than the old version. Fans are loud. I was looking for high performance more silent fans here... Still searching...


----------



## zenstrive (May 23, 2017)

I'm just curious about this cooler when handling an overclocked Ryzen R7 cpu...


----------

